# Dateline 1/4/00



## Guest (Jan 4, 2000)

Hope this gets to all before tonite. There is a segment tonite on Dateline about Fibromyalgia 10:00 Eastern Time, 9:00 Central time, etc.----Also have heard rumor that 20/20 is supposed to run a segment this week with Suzanne Somers as having chronic pain and FMS--


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there:Unfortunately, I didn't get to the board early enough to see that there was a show on fibro on Dateline tonight. I was wondering when the fibro show on 20/20 will be aired? I usually see it on Fridays at 10:00 p.m.Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the info Lynne. I saw the piece on Dateline because of your tip. It was both encouraging and discouraging at the same time. Some are recognizing it, and some think there's not enough proof of it's existence! That one doc reminded me of flux. If there is not enough evidence, it doesn't exist! Anyway, why tell people because it will just make them act like a bunch of invalids! Oh well, I can hardly believe Suzanne Sommers has this. She always seems so vibrant. I'm sure she will probably mention her diet and exercise routine. Not that there is anything wrong with that. In fact, I do think that they are very helpful. That one nurse seemed really debilitated by it. Sometimes I think that trying all those meds can make the condition worse. We don't seem to assimilate medications very well. I think a lot of the people who have a history of depression and anxiety problems actually hurt the credibility of fibro.. They are oftened labled as neurotics and then all of us are dismissed. They probably have a need to visit more doctors because of some complications of their condition or meds they take as well. Even though that population is just as/or more susceptible to this condition; that doesn't mean that people without a history of mental health problems should be dismissed too. In fact those that have mental health conditions shouldn't be dismissed either. Their conditions are often physically based as well. The stigma needs to be taken off mental health conditions so that proper treatment will be sought by more people. (Can you tell I used to work on a Mental Health Unit too?) [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-06-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2000)

For those of you that missed the Dateline segment, go to www.msnbc.com and click on the Mysterious Disease Fibromyalgia segment--Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Great synopsis. You don't really have to watch these shows anymore! You can get the scoop on the internet!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks for the info on Msnbc. I wanted to watch the show and didn't have the opportunity and now I can read all about it.Thanks again!


----------

